# 99 altima starting problem



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

We have a 99 altima, the reverse didnt work on it. So we decided to change the transmission on it. After we change the transmission the car doesnt seem to wanna start.

We checked an there seem to be no spark goin to the spark plugs or from the distriburator. We already reeplace the distriburator n cables but still have the same problem. 

Is there some kind of switch or fuse we may had remove and forgot to connect?


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

We looked and looked til we realized that we connected two switches in the wrong spots. the switch that is for the position sensor is the same as the one that goes in to the distributer.

We just switch the switches around and now the car runs like new


----------

